# Water World



## Donde (Jun 12, 2022)




----------



## Jeff15 (Jun 12, 2022)

Nice shot.....


----------



## K9Kirk (Jun 13, 2022)

A beautiful shot of a beautiful, tiny monster.


----------



## Space Face (Jun 13, 2022)

Does it bite?  Looks like it should.  Nice take.


----------



## jeffashman (Jun 14, 2022)

Very nicely done!


----------



## GDHLEWIS (Jun 14, 2022)

Love this shot, well done


----------



## Donde (Jun 15, 2022)

No it doesn't bite but has venom in those hairs so no touching.


----------

